# bottling question



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I Have a carboy going now that I will sooner or later be bottling. It is still slowly bubbling away. When I get ready to bottle and it has quit bubbling how is the best way to get the oxygen out of the head space. before capping


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

The most effective, easiest and cheapest way is to do nothing . That is, in a finished mead there is CO2 dissolved in solution. Siphoning, bottling etc. dislodges that CO2. So fill each bottle and set the cap on top without crimping it down. When you're all done, go back to bottle #1 and set the cap. In the time the bottle sat while its brothers were filling the CO2 devolving from solution will have displaced all or most of the air left in the headspace. Voila.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

The best way is to make a carbonated mead by priming with a bit of dextrose/glucose. The yeast will breath that last little bit of oxygen before settling down to the hard work of carbonation.


----------

